# M11 closed after 'very serious' crash with horsebox



## silvershadow81 (15 May 2014)

http://www.harlowstar.co.uk/News/Ha...515142337.htm#ixzz31nIRWMCrhttp://ht.ly/wSBre

Prayers to all, sounds horrific


----------



## TheresaW (15 May 2014)

We live in harlow, and OH is a lorry driver.  He's been stuck on there for over 2 hours now.  It is reported 2 people have died, and at least 1 is very seriously injured. Thinking of the families.


----------



## Crazydancer (15 May 2014)

May be chinese whispers, but a friend of a friend (stuck in the traffic) said 2 horses also killed, but that is not confirmed in the report........ sounds horrific, thoughts are with all involved.


----------



## teapot (15 May 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-27431396

ITV video shows 5 horses all standing. No idea if there were more than that, it's a big lorry. 

They've arrested someone too. Awful


----------



## L&M (15 May 2014)

If you look at the previous posters news link you can clearly see some horses being held at the scene, so hopefully there were no equine casualties.

Sounds horrendous and thoughts for those that have died.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 May 2014)

silvershadow81 said:



http://www.harlowstar.co.uk/News/Ha...515142337.htm#ixzz31nIRWMCrhttp://ht.ly/wSBre

Prayers to all, sounds horrific
		
Click to expand...

new video

http://www.itv.com/news/london/story/2014-05-15/m11-crash/
 you can see all 5 horses 2 by the hard shoulder under the trees


----------



## scotlass (15 May 2014)

Thoughts and condolences to all involved in this horrible accident and respect to all the emergency services, passers-by and vets who have come to the aid of all the human / equine casualties


From Brian Meehan's website :
Brian Meehan&#8217;s three intended runners at Newmarket this evening have had to be withdrawn from their intended races after a serious accident on the way to the racecourse. In all, five horses from the stable were involved in a collision on the M11 and all have been taken to the Newmarket Equine Centre for treatment. Brian said:&#8221;There were two other horses accompanying our three runners to Newmarket.One was the coloured pony we use to lead some horses down to the start, the other was a horse on his way home. &#8220;Details are still unclear, but they were all taken to the Equine Centre for assessment by the vets, and we do not know the extent of any injuries at the moment.It is obviously very upsetting for everyone concerned, but they could not be in a better place to receive the care they need.&#8221;


----------



## claracanter (15 May 2014)

Condolences to all involved. It must have been truly terrifying. What wonderful horses to stand so calmly on the motorway.


----------



## Zero00000 (15 May 2014)

Thoughts to all involved.
I wish new people would refrain from showing videos with such wreckages until the families had been found


----------



## scotlass (15 May 2014)

claracanter said:



			Condolences to all involved. It must have been truly terrifying. What wonderful horses to stand so calmly on the motorway.
		
Click to expand...

Particularly as of the three intended Newmarket runners, one is only a 2 year old and one is a 3 year old.


----------



## cronkmooar (15 May 2014)

Jesus that is horrific

Given the condition and proximity of the car its so lucky the wagon didn't go up as well

What saints those horses are too

Truly shocking and thoughts with families involved


----------



## stencilface (15 May 2014)

Looks horrific 

Looks like the car hit the horsebox, which must have swerved for some reason, must have been pretty terrifying 

At least of all horses tbs tend to be pretty worldly and road safe. I've stood on the hard shoulder before with two eventer four year olds for 3 hours following a trailer accident, luckily they were calm too. I imagine organising rescue for the horses was a nightmare with that queue, must have either come the wrong way down the carriageway or been escorted down the hard shoulder


----------



## keeperscottage (15 May 2014)

According to Sporting Life, looks like all horses are okay!


----------



## MochaDun (15 May 2014)

Is it just me but was it really necessary for a news helicopter to be up flying that close when there were horses outside of a lorry and also like others have said beaming pictures of what was most obviously an awful end for those killed in the crash in the car that caught fire, for possible relatives to see before they even knew the news.


----------



## alliersv1 (16 May 2014)

MochaDun said:



			Is it just me but was it really necessary for a news helicopter to be up flying that close when there were horses outside of a lorry and also like others have said beaming pictures of what was most obviously an awful end for those killed in the crash in the car that caught fire, for possible relatives to see before they even knew the news.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too. Potentially risky for the horses, and very upsetting for those who have lost relatives to have a zoomed in view of the car in which they perished.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			According to Sporting Life, looks like all horses are okay!
		
Click to expand...

look at the link in my post above, you can see all 5 horses 2 by hard shoulder 2 by central reservation


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2014)

In the first picture you can see where the flames must have gone up the lorry, those poor horses seeing that  sheesh so tragic

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## Moomin1 (16 May 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			In the first picture you can see where the flames must have gone up the lorry, those poor horses seeing that  sheesh so tragic

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490

Click to expand...

With all respect, I think it's more tragic that two people have died and their relatives will have seen the footage.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 May 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			With all respect, I think it's more tragic that two people have died and their relatives will have seen the footage.
		
Click to expand...

Yes,  quite.

Alec.


----------



## Meems (16 May 2014)

That is dreadful, it just goes to show how very vulnerable equines are when they are travelling, especially on motorways.   

Thoughts to the families and friends of those who died.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 May 2014)

MochaDun said:



			Is it just me but was it really necessary for a news helicopter to be up flying that close when there were horses outside of a lorry and also like others have said beaming pictures of what was most obviously an awful end for those killed in the crash in the car that caught fire, for possible relatives to see before they even knew the news.
		
Click to expand...

No M_D,  it isn't just you.  Such displays of journalism are shameful.

Alec.


----------



## Caledonia (16 May 2014)

Sad news regarding the horses too. 

http://www.brianmeehan.co.uk/latestnews


----------



## MyBoyChe (16 May 2014)

Yes, very sad indeed and must have been awful for the stable staff involved on all counts, having to deal with the horses and being so close to what was obviously, an awful incident.  Your first instinct would surely be to get as far away as you could, but they didn't, they stayed with the horses.  Very sad to hear that the pony has died but cant really compare it to the loss of human life.  Condolences to all involved.


----------



## nutrock (16 May 2014)

RIP Little Pony


----------



## Jambo (16 May 2014)

Hope they throw the book at the driver arrested


----------



## stencilface (16 May 2014)

Poor pony, I think they were lucky to be in such a big modern box, some horse boxes out there wouldn't have fared half as well.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			With all respect, I think it's more tragic that two people have died and their relatives will have seen the footage.
		
Click to expand...

With respect I did not mean it was  more tragic for the horses, the whole incident was tragic for those involved. I did not think one would have to  justify what I said.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 May 2014)

update:

 looks like the lorry driver was at fault and the poor brother and sister were rammed into the back of the horsebox 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-27436126


----------

